# Let's see those Alpha males!



## pipoz2885 (Apr 8, 2012)

i saw that in a another site and i tought it was nice
so post those pics of your colourful male!!


----------



## mfish1 (Dec 31, 2011)

These are the top 5 in my tank in order that they rank. the maylandi sulfur head is the alpha male of the tank, followed my the maisoni, lwanda, copadichromis chrysonotus, then bi-color. the other 2 fish in my tank, a red and nkhata yellow head arent fully colored up yet


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Some bad pics of my past & present males  
Cyno. sp. Hara 

















Ps. Polit









Ps. Cyaneorhadbos(Maingano)









Ps. Flavus


----------



## mfish1 (Dec 31, 2011)

love the flavus!


----------



## pipoz2885 (Apr 8, 2012)

love the hara and sulfur head!


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale"










He swam right infront of some algea on the glass when i took the pic. Algea or not its still my best pic i have of him.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Metriaclima sp. 'elongatus usisya'









Metriaclima greshakei









Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Itungi)









Labidochromis caeruleus (Londo Bay)


----------



## Baggly (Feb 2, 2012)

He's still a little guy, around 2.5" but he rules the tank. Luckily he is also my most handsome fish.

Metriaclima estherae _cherry red_ (my ass, they're all orange)


----------



## Ryan82 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cynotilapia zebroides "Hai Reef"


----------



## pipoz2885 (Apr 8, 2012)

here's my male mbweca vs yellow lab


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that one from me?!


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Ryan82 said:


> Cynotilapia zebroides "Hai Reef"











wanna swap some genes? lol Hai Reef, F1

Cobwe/Cobue...









Williamsi.......









Chailosi....









And THE MAN....F0


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Danny, still waiting on some Williamsi... *ahem*


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Send me some Barry White or something!!!!!
Got them split into two pairs, fingers crossed.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Nice Venustus and Firefish...


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

...and Ahli or Fryeri???


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

My yellow Lab

















and young Chailosi


----------



## Sidius (Mar 3, 2012)

Here are my Alpha's...

The Big Boss - Nimbochromis venustus

















Copadichromis borleyi

















S. Fryeri









Aulonocara hansbaenschi


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't have any recent pics but I do have a video and I actually have two dominant fish....one albino eureka red peacock and the other is a sunburst peacock. I have never seen it before but they actually show NO aggression towards each other only dominance towards other fish. Their little hiding spots are right next...literally....right next to each other and they totally ignore each other. Really weird....

If you click the little gear icon you can change the resolution to 720p and get a better look.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

iwade4fish said:


> GaFishMan1181 said:
> 
> 
> > Labeotropheus fuelleborni "Katale"
> ...


No, I got him imported from the source! Only wild caught i have.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Super Turtleman said:


> Nice Venustus and Firefish...


Thank you. And the other is a Fryeri


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful Chailosi, T-A!!
gafishman, ours look like twins!!!


----------



## sickwithcichlids (Jun 10, 2011)

my current tank boss F1 White top hara and my old Tank Boss S. Fyeri


----------



## Sparrk (Oct 11, 2010)

C. moorii the new tank boss







M. Lombardoi the old boss


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

my Ps.Cyaneorhadbos(Maingano)


----------



## seattle_530 (Mar 6, 2007)

*** got a battle of two alphas in my tank so here they are..


----------



## pipoz2885 (Apr 8, 2012)

seattle_530 said:


> I've got a battle of two alphas in my tank so here they are..


Pics not working


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Cyno afra Cobue










Cyno afra Jalo Reef










F1 Met. 'Msobo' Magunga










Cyno Lion 'Lupingu'










F1 Cyno sp; 'Hara'


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Just a few bruisers...

Champ



















Comp










Bucco










take your pick, all males...


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

iwade4fish said:


>


Ditto!

My God! What size tank is that (dimensions)? That looks great! I think Bucco just made my All Male tank list...


----------



## DeFiant*X (Apr 16, 2011)

All male Malawi +2 newcomers housed in a 75.
Alpha








Sub








My girlfriend had to give me her two Jewels and this one is getting bigger and could threaten.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

nice Hongi!!!


----------



## tile55 (Jul 11, 2011)

A few of my fish.


----------



## hackett896 (Jun 7, 2012)

dark SSide said:


> Just a few bruisers...


How big is this tank, what kind of rock are you using? Are you usin egg crate under it for weight distribution?


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't been on here in a while. The tank is a Clarity Plus 265 Acrylic, (so no need for egg crate) 72"long x 30" Deep x 36" Tall, if my memory is correct. It was an awesome tank and I literally had ever male I wanted except two. I sold all the fish to a local breeder, and the tank to a gentleman in MI. I did have my bucco's mate and I'm trying to get at least one male back because between him and my champ they were easily my favorite fish.


----------



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

Lady Killer! And he's just a baby... :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :fish: :fish: :fish: :thumb:


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice!!!!

Placido sp Jalo Reef


----------



## mak51 (Aug 18, 2012)

http://i1004.photobucket.com/albums/af1 ... 55252a.jpg


----------



## mak51 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

Metriaclima Callainos







Pseudotropheus Crabro







Labidochromis Caeruleus







Cynotilapia Afra


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

dark SSide said:


> Just a few bruisers...
> 
> Champ
> 
> ...


Love the Bucco and Champ. Is the Bucco a Lepturus? I have B. Lepturus, B. Nototaenia, and B. Rhoadesii in my 125G and they are some of my favorites. My champ is king of the tank currently though. I love the big Haps! I also have a N. Fuscotaeniatus, and a F. Rostratus that are still coloring up some along with the usual peacocks, copadichromis, and smaller protomelas haps. I would really like to find Exochochromis Anagenys, and Protomelas Lobochilus to complete my stocklist.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

The tank Boss. We taught each other everything about time-outs.



















Second in command... He took advantage of every time-out the Boss had, but always relinquished the throne when the Boss returned.










Third in command... He thinks he is the tank Boss sometimes, but he doesn't mess with the others lol.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Love that OB..absolutely breathtaking


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Heres my Red Zebra:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Some of you guys have pics of your fish with a all black background. Are they photoshopped or part of some other software that cuts the fish out and puts it on the black background?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pictures that I get where it's just the fish and a black background is just that, the fish in front of the back of the tank. Sometimes I'll photoshop the picture to remove particles floating in the water or specks on the glass.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Any pictures that I get where it's just the fish and a black background is just that, the fish in front of the back of the tank. Sometimes I'll photoshop the picture to remove particles floating in the water or specks on the glass.


Yeah....those are kind of the ones I can get when I am lucky but most of the time there are other fish and objects in the shot. I have seen a bunch of pics where it is just the fish with a black background and the person shooting the pics name in the lower right hand corner. They look professional like maybe they were shot with a DSLR camera and the software cropped out the other objects in the pic. LOL I hope that makes sense.


----------



## KimJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Protomelas sp. "steveni taiwan" (Higga reef)










Maylandia barlowi


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Love that OB..absolutely breathtaking


Thanks!


----------



## Slacker (Jul 17, 2003)

KimJ said:


> Protomelas sp. "steveni taiwan" (Higga reef)


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## KimJ (Sep 18, 2012)

Slacker said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! :thumb:


Thanks! It is one of My absolute alltime favorites!


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

KimJ said:


> Protomelas sp. "steveni taiwan" (Higga reef)


I love Protomelas Taiwan!


----------



## bragging_rights (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's my OB Peacock. He's my favorite fish in the tank


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

Here are some of mine


----------

